
Unexplained phenomena keep suggesting the universe isn’t what we thought - hhs
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/3azqq3/unexplained-phenomena-keep-suggesting-the-universe-isnt-what-we-thought
======
cmehdy
It's always good to challenge assumptions but this looks like it will need
quite a bit of replication and pairs of eyes to go beyond the stage of
measurement/protocol anomalies, if I understand the linked articles correctly
(more accurately, their abstracts).

I do wonder what would the consequences of cosmic anisotropy would be for the
nature of the universe and of its physics. I'm so out of my depth there that
it's a land of fantasy to me.

